# HOW BOUT KENTUCKY?



## 14114

ANYONE FROM LOUISVILLE?


----------



## 14332

Yes, I am from Louisville. I have some incredible info on IBS. JK


----------



## 18680

I live about 65 miles from Louisville!


----------



## 14114

Great!!! I haven't been on here for a while cause I never had a response when I checked!!! Glad you emailed J!!!! How are things going with you both? So so here!!!! You know since we live in and around the same area we should get together......what do you think?????Christina


----------



## 15636

LExington right here...


----------



## olivak

I'm from Lexington as well.


----------



## Whipzend

I'm from Lexington and new to the group. Looking for any kind of help and especially info on support groups in my area.


----------

